# Can't find any drivers for my plotter!



## hc20 (Feb 25, 2011)

I have recently picked myself up an old vinyl cutter that was made by the Lancer Group, EC-05 Model #5055-106. I wasn't provided with any software and/or drivers to install into my system. I assumed that I'd be able to go online to their website and have the option to download the proper drivers and be up and running, but alas, I have been informed that I'm out of luck! Can anyone out there help? I don't want this to be a wasted venture. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

It's a generic HPGL cutter, likely. Try any cutting software and set it up as a HPGL cutter


----------



## jacks hobby 1940 (Jul 28, 2016)

how do i get my cutter from unspecified to printers cutter is ch340 on usb serial com 3xiacang vevor sk 720


----------



## jacks hobby 1940 (Jul 28, 2016)

does anyone have drivers for windows 10 for stika sx 12


----------



## dcbevins (Jul 31, 2011)

If any of these cutters mentioned use serial ports, then you don't need a driver, just a functioning serial/com port. As serial ports are generaly included on the motherboard, then you may need the chipset drivers for the motherboard. The question is if your serial port and the cables are working. Sometimes serial ports are disabled in bios. If you don't have a serial port on your computer you will need a USB adapter. There are different types of serial cables. The best way to test serial ports I have ever found is a serial old dial up modem. You plug it up, power it up, open a terminal window to the com port in question and type AT. If the modem is alive it will return "OK."

If the cutter has a usb port, you likely need a driver for the chipset of the adapter. In many cases, but not all these are FTDI drivers, FTDI Drivers. In most cases, even if it is a usb port, internally it is a usb to serial adapter. It will still present itself to the cutting software as a com/serial port.

In just about all cases, you need cutting software like Flexi, Sure Cuts Alot Pro, or SignCut Pro. Often the machine when bought comes with cutting software. The people who sold you the cutter should have given you the CD. In most cases, the cutter can't just be plugged up and used like a printer, as it is not a printer. You need the cutting software.

Every cutter I have seen is a serial/com connection. Even if it is a usb connection, inside the cutter is is usb to serial. As serial is straight communication to the hardware, there are no drivers in between this communication. The cutter itself needs no driver. The serial ports just need to work. The USB adapters and or motherboard may need a driver, but not the cutter. As the USB to serial adapter may physically be part of the cutter, it might not be off too much to say that it is indeed the cutter that needs the driver. But that would be missing the top level view.


----------



## tpdaaim (Jan 13, 2022)

Does anyone has drivers for cm.co.zw plotter


----------

